# nucleus-resear.ch ECA



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone tried these? gtg?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

> Our ECA capsules and anti-oestrogen tablets are made in the UK at an ISO9001


Hmmmm this part makes me wonder, don't companies pretty much have to jump through hoops to get ISO9001? I know we nearly lost ours from not keeping up with the auditing. If you'd gone through the process of become ISO9001 accredited would you really risk losing that by producing an ephedrine containing product?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Links gone already?


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

Ephedrine isn't illegal, as long as its a single dose of no more than 30mg per dose then its legal. Read below:

Have you been looking for legal ephedrine within the United Kingdom? Unfortunately, many people seem to be confused about whether or not it is legal to buy, sell, possess, and even use this supplement within the UK. A number of reports do indeed indicate that it has been totally banned throughout the country. Fortunately, this is simply untrue. It is not only possible to buy ephedrine online and have it shipped to you within the UK, but it is even possible to buy this supplement directly in many UK pharmacies.

Restrictions on Ephedra in the UK:

There are a number of restrictions and limitations that have been place upon the sale and use of ephedrine within the country. Most of these are aimed at discouraging and regulating the sale, so it is really the pharmacies and retailers who are being forced to comply (or simply choose to not sell the stuff at all).

For starters, ephedrine HCL is considered to be a POM. This means that the UK Government has labeled this substance as a prescription only medicine. Now, given this legal status, you might think that it would darn near impossible to buy. You would, once again, be mistaken since there is a major exception or loophole in this situation. If the ephedrine HCL is dispensed in single pill doses of less than 30 mg it may actually be sold on an over the counter basis in Britain.


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

Request a free sample, thats what we did.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Anyone tried these? gtg?


I asked for and received a sample (5 caps) and thought they seemed good, compared very well with the Dymetradine 30+ I'm taking at the moment and they're also cheaper, have ordered a tub off of amazon and have been in communication with Spargo from nucleus who answered all my questions quickly.

are you rating the Dymetradine ?

Cheers


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

Also its the Labs that are used for the manufacture that are ISO 9001 not the company Nucleus Research.

go to the site and go to contact us page send a request with full address and name for a free eca sample and you will get a sample pack. and my mrs will get some more free eca !


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

spaglemon said:


> I asked for and received a sample (5 caps) and thought they seemed good, compared very well with the Dymetradine 30+ I'm taking at the moment and they're also cheaper, have ordered a tub off of amazon and have been in communication with Spargo from nucleus who answered all my questions quickly.
> 
> are you rating the Dymetradine ?
> 
> Cheers


haven't tried dymetradine 30 brand mate.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I have used dymetradine in the past, about 15/16 years ago, and it was the dogs, i think it then changed to an inferior product, but this one, if it has in it what it says, will be a great product, i,m just a little wary of new products these days


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

nucleus-research-2014 | eBay

Amazon.co.uk: Nucleus Research: DIY & Tools

ECA - T5 FATBURNER - ENERGY - STRONGEST WEIGHT LOSS ON THE MARKET | eBay


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

tempted to get some T5's from them, im going to email and ask what type of ephedrine is in it 

also interesting that the poster above is from wales, the same as the company  (subtle advertising maybe?)


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

wow you got me, i didn't think it would take long what with Wales being the size of a small supermarket and only 1 person living here.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

*must not mention sheep*


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Anyone tried these? gtg?


Tried one of these, GTG


----------



## CSDX (Aug 11, 2014)

Anthony Robert said:


> Request a free sample, thats what we did.


Sorry to bump. but did you receive the sample? I wouldn't mind trying these out.


----------

